# Excel 2010 und PowerPivot



## tombe (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss mit Hilfe von PowerPivot eine Verbindung zu unserer Microsoft SQL Datenbank herstellen.

Die Erweiterung habe ich installiert und es scheint hier auch alles geklappt zu haben, es wurde zumindest kein Fehler oder Hinweis angezeigt. Wenn ich nun aber Excel starte und versuche eine Verbindung herzustellen, wird mir immer angezeigt das es ein Problem mit der Benutzeranmeldung gibt.

Kennt sich jemand von euch mit PowerPivot aus und kann mir sagen wo ich ansetzen muss damit ich herausfinden kann was nicht stimmt!?

Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht einfach schreiben was fehlt.

Danke Thomas


----------



## Zvoni (18. Dezember 2013)

Hast du die Office Share Tools installiert?

http://powerpivot-info.com/post/77-how-to-install-powerpivot-for-excel-and-list-of-know-issues


----------



## tombe (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zvoni,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, das klingt auf jeden Fall gut. Bin jetzt nur am Suchen wo ich diese Share Tools zum Download finde. Hast du da auch zufällig was gefunden?

Danke und Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zvoni (18. Dezember 2013)

Müsste ein Bestandteil von Office2010 Pro sein.
Heissen "Office Shared Features" und "Office Tools"
bzw. auf deutsch "Gemeinsam genutzte Features" oder so ähnlich
PowerPivot ist anscheinend ein VSTO-Plugin, und die VSTO-Runtime kommt nur mit den Shared Features

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/fo...ed-for-installation-with-excel-and-powerpivot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59453618@N00/4493058869/


----------



## tombe (3. Januar 2014)

Zuerst einmal muss ich mich entschuldigen das ich so lange nicht auf meinen eigenen Beitrag reagiert habe.

Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich das Problem aber mit Hilfe unseres IT-Beraters aber lösen.

Es hatte weder mit einem Fehler bei der Installation von Power Pivot noch mit fehlenden Tools o.ä. zu tun.

Es war "nur" ein Rechteproblem bei der Eirichtung unseres SQL-Servers.


----------

